# Living in Dubailand



## To be or not to be? (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi

We are coming out to Dubai shortly and will be looking at villas. 

Can anyone give experiences of living in Dubailand please 

Thanks


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi, me and my wife live in dubailan (the villa) and we love it, you get so much for your money and its really not far to anywhere, although others reckon different.


----------

